# Going along with the dieting theme - Healthy Recipes



## twister (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought we could post healthy recipes to this topic, ones that we have already tried at home and so:

Mediterranean Vegetable Couscous

Ingredients:

1 tablespoon olive oil 2 small cloves garlic, chopped 1/2 teasp cinnamon, 1/2 teasp turmeric, 1/4 teasp black pepper

1 can/pkge low sodium chicken broth (14.5 oz), 2 large carrots, peeled & chopped, 2 small turnips peeled & chopped,

1/2 lb butternut squash (I used frozen), 1/2 lb zucchini diced, 1 can garbanzo beans(chickpeas), 1 can diced tomatoes, 1 1/4 cups couscous,

salt & pepper to taste, 3/4 cup raisins

Heat olive oil in a deep, heavy 4 quart saucepan, add garlic, cinnamon, turmeric and black pepper until spices are aromatic. Add chicken broth, carrots, turnip and squash and cook about 20 minutes until vegetables are tender. Add zucchini, garbanzo beans and tomatoes, cook for 10 minutes stirring often. Sprinkle couscous over vegetables and turnheat to lowest setting. Cover and let stand for 5 minutes.Season with salt & pepper if desired. Turn into serving dish and sprinkle with raisins mixing them into the couscous but leaving some on top for garnish.

Nutritional Information:

Daily Values: vit c - 58% vit A - 133% Dietary Fibre - 37% Folate - 30%

Nutrients per serving: calories - 346 protein - 12.5g fat - 3.7g(sat fat 0.5g) carbs - 70g dietary fibre - 9.2g cholesterol - 7mg sodium - 540mg

I have tried this recipe several times and it is delicious.

Yvonne


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2010)

Really Good Low Fat Raisin Oatmeal Cookies

Ingredients: 1 cup whole wheat flour, 1 teasp. baking powder, 1 teasp. cinnamon, !/2 teasp. baking soda, 1/2 teasp. salt, 1 cup packed brown sugar, 1/4 cup fat-free vanilla or plain yogurt, 2 tablesp. canola or corn oil, 1 large egg, 1 teasp. vanilla, 1 1/3 cups uncooked old fashioned or quick cooking rolled oats, 1 cup raisins

Heat oven to 350, cover 2 cookie sheets with parchment paper. Combine flour, baking powder, cinnamon, baking soda and salt together in small bowl. Combine brown sugar, yogurt, oil, egg and vanilla in a large bowl. Add flour mixture to make a blended dough.Stir in oats and raisins. Drop mixture by rounded teaspoonfuls 2" apart on prepared cookie sheets. Bake for 10 - 12 minutes until lightly browned, do not overbake. Slide cookies on the parchment paper onto countertop to cool.

1 cookie = 63 calories, 1.1 g protein,fat 1.1g(sat fat 0.1g), carbs 12.7g, dietary fibre 1g, cholesterol 5mg, sodium 63mg.

These are delicious and don't take too long to make.

Enjoy!

Yvonne


----------



## Miniv (Mar 18, 2010)

I think your idea is great..........All you need to do now is "SELL" it with a new Title!




Frankly, I think having a file of different GOOD Recipes that are healthy, LOW CAL is awesome!

My theory is to take some recipes that are already not that high in fat to begin with, and slim them down a little more???

(I don't believe in strict dieting, but instead shrinking ones stomach - not "pigging out", and eating in moderation and with some common sense.) By doing that, you can eat just about anything, but LESS........ie - for a holiday, eat a small amount of every single thing you like - including a small serving of dessert. And, because your stomach has adjusted to amounts, you don't feel deprived. I should also add.... I come from a family of gourmet cooks (including professional)...AND married into an ITALIAN family!





Okay........I'm off my "soap box"........



......... Here's an example of a good recipe.

CIOPPINO (Italian Fish Stew)

This is for approx. 4 people ---

1 lb cooked shrimp and/or

1 lb raw scallops and/or

1 lb white fish fillet slices

(At least 2 lbs fish total unless you have big eaters.)

In a large pot over medium heat, ADD -

2 Tablespoons Lite Olive Oil

1 cup chopped onion,

1 green pepper, chopped,

2 cloves garlic - minced (or 1/4 tsp garlic powder),

2 teaspoons oregano,

1 16 oz can of diced or stewed tomatoes

1 16 oz can of tomato sauce

2 Tablespoons Chili Sauce

1/8 tsp cayenne

The fish will be the LAST items you add........Cook the oil, vegies, etc for approx. 10 to 20 minutes, depending on how crunchy you like your onions and peppers. Turn down the burner to low to add the fish.......

Add the fish fillets first for 5 to 10 minutes total (until white and flakey)

Scallops should take about 5 minutes or until they turn white.

Shrimp only need 5 minutes max or until hot.

Boil up some pasta as a side if desired and the liquid from the stew is good over it........


----------



## twister (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe in healthy eating too



Last winter I went to healthy eating classes with a dietitian. You can't believe the amount of fat and sodium in processed food. I just changed the ratio of food on my plate, 3- 4oz of protein, that is supposed to fill 1/4 of your plate then fill up on fresh vegetables and salad. There is such a variety of vegetables in supermarkets now. We actually grow most of our own vegetables and freeze them for the winter. I eat a lot of whole grains too, like porridge for breakfast with maple syrup on or with cranberries. I am going to try your recipe for sure





Yvonne


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow. This thread is old but I want to try all the recipes above.  I believe healthy cooking + healthy eating + sensible portions = more chance for longevity, feeling good, and less trips to the doctor for a bunch of prescriptions that likely have more side effects than benefit. I hope you all will post some of your favorite things to make that are healthy.

Today I made *GAZPACHO. *Here is how I made it.

5 large ripe tomatoes

2 medium/large cucumbers

4 stalks celery

1 medium white onion

1 medium red onion

2 broccoli florets

1 bell pepper

1 hot pepper (several types to choose from)

5 oz from a jar of olive salad (chilled) I finally found it at Wal-Mart near the olives

1 tsp sea salt

1/8 tsp cayenne

3 Tbsp either white vinegar or rice vinegar

2 Tbsp minced garlic

2 cups chilled tomato juice

Bring a pot of water to a boil. Drop in the tomatoes. Take the pot off the burner (if electric) and let the tomatoes soak 10 minutes. The peeling will come right off. Peel them, dice them and put in a large bowl. Give the other veggies a fine chop and add to the tomatoes. Add the olive salad. Combine the ingredients well. Slowly add seasonings and liquid ingredients while stirring. Refrigerate at least 6 hours. Serve cold!


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 2, 2013)

Guess I will take another turn on sharing a healthy dish. I made it this weekend and it is too good to not share. I thought we would each take small portions in our lunches this week but the stuff literally disappeared! Here goes:

*BEAN PEA SALAD*

*1 can chic peas (aka garbonzo beans)*

*1 can dark kidney beans*

*1 can black eyed peas*

*1 can black beans*

*1 clove garlic*

*1 fresh chili pepper*

*1 cup fresh cilantro*

*1/2 cup olive oil*

*1/3 cup red wine vingegar*

*1 teaspoons Dijon mustard*

*dash of stevia*

*3/4 teaspoon cumin*

*1/2 teaspoon sea salt*

*Drain all the cans of beans and peas. Rinse them in colander under cold running water. Put in a container with a lid on it for later storage in the fridge.*

*In food processor or blender mince garlic, chili pepper, and cilantro. Add other remaining ingredients and process until combined. Pour this over the beans and peas. Mix well and refrigerate until well chilled, stirring a few times. Really good after chilling overnight to blend the flavors. So simple and so yummy!*


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2013)

Really great ideas!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 19, 2014)

Summer time again and time to make the *gazpacho!* I love this so much I decided to re-share. I have everything but the broccoli florets and the olive salad. Hopefully I will make it tomorrow. Recipe is on post #5.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 20, 2014)

that sounds pretty good! I'm going to try it, should be especially delicious on one of these hot days.


----------

